# Hi there!



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

My name is Jessi and I'm from Montana. I currently own a 5 year old quarter horse mare named Bonny. (I have pictures of her in the pics topic) I've trained horses since I was 12 in mostly western but I know how to ride english. 

I'm a junior in college now, even though i'm only 20 years old. My major is art, pretty useless. I'll try to get some of my art online so you can take a look at it.

I think that's all for now, holla back at me!

Jess


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Aloha! 

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Jessi!

Looking forward to seeing your art and learning more about your experience with horses


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Jessi, welcome. I live in Montana too, where abouts you from?


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Im from Bozeman Montana. It's freezing here! We just need more snow!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!!


----------

